# Occupational Therapy job in dubai



## jmotrp25 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi! I' m searching for a center who is hiring a pediatric occupational therapist. Can someone help me with this. And i wanted to know the expected salary in this said profession in dubai?


----------

